# puhtaana / puhtaina



## sakvaka

Kumpi on oikeammin kirjakielessä?

_Minulla ei ole sukkia puhtaana./ Minulla ei ole sukkia puhtaina._

Kiitos!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Ei harmaata aavistusta! Jos pakko olisi valita, kelpuuttaisin molemmat. Itse sanoisin: _Minulla ei ole puhtaita sukkia._

GOM


----------



## Hakro

Uskoakseni molemmat nykyisin hyväksytään, mutta itse käyttäisin tässä (ja muissa vastaavissa rakenteissa) adjektiivia monikossa kun substantiivikin on monikossa. Puhekielessä saatan kyllä slarvata tässä.

Esimerkiksi:
Työ on saatu tehdyksi. / Työt on saatu tehdyiksi.
Pyykki pestiin puhtaaksi. / Sukat pestiin puhtaiksi.


----------



## reamary

Ehkäpä "virallisessa" yhteydessä itsekin käyttäisin tässä tuota jälkimmäistä versiota, mutta sitten taas puhekielessä luulen että sanoisin _"Minulla ei ole sukkia puhtaana"_.


----------



## Marsario

Hei! Mielestäni kysymys on mielenkiintoinen, koska subjekti ei ole nominatiivissa vaan partitiivissa ja siksi verbi on yksiköllinen.
Eli kysymys näyttää pikemmin siltä, kongruiko essiivimuotoinen adverbiaali subjektin vai verbin kanssa. Millä perusteella päätettäisiin? Miksi?

Meidän kannattaisi ehkä keskittyä vastaavanlaiseen väitelauseeseen ensin.
On aika selvä, että jos verbi on monikollinen, myös essiivi-ilmaus on monikollinen:
Sukat ovat puhtaina.
Entä jos verbi on yksiköllinen:
Minulla on sukkia puhtaana/puhtaina?


----------



## Hakro

Hei Marsario,

Mielenkiintoinen ja älykäs havainto!

Kuitenkin tässä yksiköllinen verbi "on" tarkoittaa kutakuinkin "on olemassa". Nyt "sukkia" ei enää olekaan subjekti, koska olla-verbiä käytetään ns. yksipersoonaisesti.

(Näin minulle koulussa opetettiin, mutta siitä on pitkä aika...)


----------



## Finland

Hei!

Iso suomen kielioppi käsittelee predikaattiadverbiaaleja ja kongruenssiasioita kohdissa §1286–§1288.

Tämä kielioppihan on deskriptiivinen eikä normatiivinen, mutta kyllä ainakin minun kouluaikoinani jo ihan koulukieliopinkin mukaan tällaisten predikatiiviadverbiaalien vaihtelevuus katsottiin korrektille suomen kielelle ominaiseksi. Yksioikoinen monikkojen ja yksikköjen sovittaminen yhteen on vähän hyperkorrektia.

terv. S


----------



## Hakro

Finland said:


> Yksioikoinen monikkojen ja yksikköjen sovittaminen yhteen on vähän hyperkorrektia.


Niinpä. Se mikä ennen oli "oikein" on nyt "hyperkorrektia".

Sylettää.


----------



## Finland

Hei!

En nyt tiedä, oliko Hakron kommentti huumoria.  Oli miten oli, minähän nimenomaan en sanonut, että monikkoa seuraavan predikaattiadverbiaalin pitäminen monikossa olisi hyperkorrektia vaan *yksioikoinen monikkojen ja yksikköjen yhteen sovittaminen*, eli siis mekaaninen lukuun tuijottaminen. Jos käsitykseni on oikea, niin näin asia meni jo perinteisessä koulukieliopissa, sillä on tilanteita, joissa syntyperäinen suomen kielen puhuja käyttää kielitajunsa mukaan monikollistakin sanaa seuraavan predikaattiadverbiaalin yksikköön – tai ainakin epäröi. On katsottu, että predikaattiadverbiaalin viittaussuhde ei ole välttämättä suoraan edeltävään sanaan, vaan johonkin yleisempään. Esimerkiksi "Työt tulivat tehdyiksi" ei ole väärin, mutta monessa tämänkaltaisessa lauseessa yksikkö *saattaa* olla luontevampi ja suomelle ominaisempi, ja muoto "tehdyksi" on silloin samantapaisessa käytössä kuin "tulimme lähteneeksi" (kukaan ei varmaankaan väittäisi muotoa "tulimme lähteneiksi" ainoaksi oikeaksi). "Tehdyksi" ei viittaa suoranaisesti "töihin" vaan tehdyksi tulemisen ideaan. Monikon ja yksikön välinen suhde ei taida olla suomessa yhtä yksioikoinen kuin esim. indoeurooppalaisissa kielissä monesti. Seuraahan meillä lukusanaakin yksikön partitiivi, "kolme koiraa", mitä on joskus yritetty selittää sellaisellakin kielellisellä ajattelutavalla, että siinä ilmauksessa "kolme koiraa" kerrotaan kolmesta "koiran käsitettä" edustavasta yksilöstä.

Monessa muussa tapauksessa kielenhuolto on kyllä tosiaan mennyt sellaiseen suuntaan, että se mikä katsottiin ennen "oikeaksi" on nyt "hyperkorrektia". Koska minä olen itse melko konservatiivinen kieliasioissa, minun on esimerkiksi vaikea suhtautua siihen, että nykyään puhutaan "ryppäistä" siinä missä ennen ainoaksi korrektiksi muodoksi katsottiin ryväs ~ rypään ~ rypäistä. Mutta puren hammasta ja hyväksyn sen, että raja on vedettävä johonkin ja että neutraalissa asiasuomessa olisi nykyään hyperkorrektia puhua rypäistä.

(Mutta jos joskus kirjoitan kaunokirjallisuutta, siinä käytän ehdottomasti vain ryväs-sanaa!)

terv.
S


----------



## Hakro

Kiitos ymmärryksestä, Finland.

On ilmiselvää, että hallitset kieliopin perusteet ja yksityiskohdat aivan toisella tasolla kuin minä, joka en ole koulun jälkeen koskaan opiskellut suomea. Kuitenkin haluaisin huomauttaa, että lauseissa "työt tulivat tehdyiksi" ja "tulimme lähteneeksi" tulla-verbin ja sen kohteen ajatuskuvio on aivan erilainen, vaikka lauseet näyttävät rakenteeltaan samankaltaisilta.


----------



## Finland

Aivan totta, "työt tulivat tehdyiksi" ja "tulimme lähteneeksi" eivät ole ajatuksellisesti aivan yhteismitalliset, mutta periaatteessa perusrakenteenahan molemmissa on aivan sama "tulla joksikin". Siksi niitä on mielenkiintoista vertailla keskenään.


----------



## reamary

Finland said:


> On katsottu, että predikaattiadverbiaalin viittaussuhde ei ole välttämättä suoraan edeltävään sanaan, vaan johonkin yleisempään. Esimerkiksi "Työt tulivat tehdyiksi" ei ole väärin, mutta monessa tämänkaltaisessa lauseessa yksikkö *saattaa* olla luontevampi ja suomelle ominaisempi, ja muoto "tehdyksi" on silloin samantapaisessa käytössä kuin "tulimme lähteneeksi" (kukaan ei varmaankaan väittäisi muotoa "tulimme lähteneiksi" ainoaksi oikeaksi). *"Tehdyksi" ei viittaa suoranaisesti "töihin" vaan tehdyksi tulemisen ideaan.
> *



Tämä on juuri se idea mitä olen yrittänyt ajanut takaa päässäni näitä puheenvuoroja seuratessa!  
Juuri siitä syystä, samaan tapaan kuin voidaan sanoa "_minulla ei ole sukkia puhtaana_", voitaisi vaikkapa kaupassa kysyä, _"onko näitä (sukkia) *mustana*?"_ tai _"onko näitä (kenkiä) *isompana/isompaa kokoa*?"_. Eli kun kyse ei ole näistä nimenomaisista käsissäni olevista sukista/kengistä, vaan ikään kuin sukan "ideasta" yleisellä tasolla..? Onko tässä ajatuksessa mitään järkeä?


----------



## sakvaka

reamary said:


> Tämä on juuri se idea mitä olen yrittänyt ajanut takaa päässäni näitä puheenvuoroja seuratessa!
> Juuri siitä syystä, samaan tapaan kuin voidaan sanoa "_minulla ei ole sukkia puhtaana_", voitaisi vaikkapa kaupassa kysyä, _"onko näitä (sukkia) *mustana*?"_ tai _"onko näitä (kenkiä) *isompana/isompaa kokoa*?"_. Eli kun kyse ei ole näistä nimenomaisista käsissäni olevista sukista/kengistä, vaan ikään kuin sukan "ideasta" yleisellä tasolla..? Onko tässä ajatuksessa mitään järkeä?



Kuulostaa järkevältä. Samalla tavalla pohdin tapausta _Lapset ovat sairaana_. Minun kielikorvassani _sairaana_ kuulostaa muuttumattomalta adverbiaalilta, joka osoittaa subjektin/subjektien tilan, eikä suinkaan esimerkiksi kuvailevalta adjektiivilta, joka tietysti kongruoisi pääsanan kanssa.

Emmeköhän me voi nyt vetää sen johtopäätöksen, että _puhtaana_ ja _puhtaina_ ovat molemmat oikein, mutta ottaen huomioon kielen kehityksen, on järkevää alkaa suosia luonnollisemmalta tuntuvaa muotoa _puhtaana_. Kiitos edelleen.


----------



## Marsario

> Emmeköhän me voi nyt vetää sen johtopäätöksen, että _puhtaana_ ja _puhtaina_ ovat molemmat oikein, mutta ottaen huomioon kielen kehityksen, on järkevää alkaa suosia luonnollisemmalta tuntuvaa muotoa _puhtaana_. Kiitos edelleen.


Tai sitten käyttää toista muotoa. kuten Grumpy Old Man teki alussa, ainakin ennen kun joku kuuluisa ihminen kirjoittaa jommankumman kielioppiin. 
Mutta periaatteesi on kai oikea!


----------



## Hakro

sakvaka said:


> Kuulostaa järkevältä. Samalla tavalla pohdin tapausta _Lapset ovat sairaana_. Minun kielikorvassani _sairaana_ kuulostaa muuttumattomalta adverbiaalilta, joka osoittaa subjektin/subjektien tilan, eikä suinkaan esimerkiksi kuvailevalta adjektiivilta, joka tietysti kongruoisi pääsanan kanssa.
> 
> Emmeköhän me voi nyt vetää sen johtopäätöksen, että _puhtaana_ ja _puhtaina_ ovat molemmat oikein, mutta ottaen huomioon kielen kehityksen, on järkevää alkaa suosia luonnollisemmalta tuntuvaa muotoa _puhtaana_. Kiitos edelleen.


Minun kielikorvassani esimerkkilauseesi _sairaana_ ei kuulosta adverbiaalilta vaan väärin taivutetulta adjektiivilta. 

Jos halutaan suosia huolimattoman puhekielen yleistymistä, mistä en käyttäisi nimitystä "kehitys", niin siitä vaan. Meitä vanhan koulukunnan kielipuritaaneja ei kohta ole jäljellä montakaan.


----------



## Marsario

> Minun kielikorvassani esimerkkilauseesi _sairaana_ ei kuulosta adverbiaalilta vaan väärin taivutetulta adjektiivilta.


Aha! Odota! Sairaana on sekä adverbiaali että adjektiivi! Älä sekoita sanoja adverbi ja adverbiaali.
Lauseessa predikaattiverbien täydennykset voivat olla: subjekti, predikatiivi, adverbiaali ja objekti. (Samaassa lauseessa ei voi esintyä sekä predikatiivi että objekti, koska predikatiivi esintyy intransitiivisissa lauseissa ja objekti taas transitiivisissa).

Laura antaa hänelle kirjan: Laura =subjekti; antaa = predikaattiverbi; hänelle = adverbiaali; kirjan = objekti.
Tänään Laura on iloinen: tänään = adverbiaali; Laura = subjekti; on = predikaattiverbi; iloinen = predikatiivi.

Adverbiaali voi olla: adverbi, adverbiaalilauseke, adverbiaalilause.
Syön nopeasti: syön = predikaattiverbi; nopeasti = adverbiadverbiaali.
Syön ilman lusikkaa: syön = predikaattiverbi; ilman lusikkaa = adverbaalilausele.
Syön, kun tulen takaisin kotiin: syön = predikaattiverbi; kun tulen takaisin kotiin = adverbiaalilause.

Toivon, että tämä auttaa.

EDIT:

Voi ei! Mitä kerroin!! Tietenkin puhtaana ei ole adverbiaali, se on predikatiivi, adjektiivipredikatiivi.
Niin kuin sanoin, adverbiaali on oltava jopa adverbi tai predikatiivilauseke (tai predikatiivilause), mutta predikatiivilauseke joutuu koostumaan ainakin substantiivista eikä voi koostua pelkästään adjektiivista! Anteeksi...

EDIT "UUDESTAAN!":
En oikeasti ole varmaa enää! En osaa päättää. Se saattaakin olla adverbin kaltainen adjektiivi eli alkuperäinen adjektiivi, joka toimii adverbina.
Muuten en osasi selittää, mitä puhtaaksi olisi, lauseessa: "Laura pesi pyykin puhtaaksi".
Tai vaikka ero on juuri täässä: kun adverbiaali kongruoi verbin kanssa ja on yksiköllinen (tai partitiivissa), predikatiivi on taas monikollinen.
Tämä on liikaa minulle, jätän keskustelun teille!


----------

